# Tallow



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy tallow?


----------



## grasser (Dec 28, 2012)

Kroger or any local grocer with a meat counter. 
Call ahead to make sure they keep back what you need. 
We use it in our venison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

You just use fat? Don't it have to be rendered down?


----------



## grasser (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. Beef fat at 10% ratio to venison when grinding burger. 
It makes a huge difference in the burger. 
We grind the meat, then grind the fat, then mix and grind/package. 
We have a huge grinder with a hopper and built in mixer now, but uses to mix in by hand. 
If you do this you will never, ever, have someone notice that you're feeding them deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

We are needing tallow for a soap recipe. Not mixing with meat. Sorry if I didn't make my question clear... I did get a laugh think soap and reading grinding deer... LOL


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you get beef fat from the meat counter, ask them to grind it first. This makes it easier to render (melt down). I use an old crockpot to render tallow and lard.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The creamed shortening is a 97% tallow, if you can't find a grocer that carries it (none in my neck of the woods)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Go to the oil/ shortening aisle in the grocery store. Look at the ingredient lists for beef fat or lard. Use the SAP value for lard. The Creamed shortening from W-Mart makes a very nice soap when combined with some coconut oil for lather.

here's a link for the stuff I'm talking about

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Shortening-42-oz/10451501

HTH


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

lathermaker said:


> Go to the oil/ shortening aisle in the grocery store. Look at the ingredient lists for beef fat or lard. Use the SAP value for lard. The Creamed shortening from W-Mart makes a very nice soap when combined with some coconut oil for lather.
> 
> here's a link for the stuff I'm talking about
> 
> ...


Thank you so much....


----------

